

How Lazy Evaluation Works in Haskell - psibi
https://hackhands.com/lazy-evaluation-works-haskell/?

======
kremlin
sorry, OT --

at smaller screen sizes something in your formatting is breaking words apart.
I first noticed on Chrome Android, and then I checked on Chrome on my MBP, and
yes, when the window is too narrow, the words get broken but not hyphenated.

"How does lazy Ev" new line "aluation work?"

~~~
MBCook
Wow. On an iPhone it's incredibly distracting.

------
zachbeane
Meta: this company scraped my contact & project info from github and spammed
me multiple times to add me to their stable of experts. It felt incredibly
slimy.

I'm sure they're very excited about reaching the HN front page.

~~~
edro
Hi Zach,

Thanks for bringing this up. My name is Ed Roman, and I'm the CEO of
hack.hands(). I'm sorry if our expert onboarding approach was offensive in any
way to you. As a young startup, we're still learning as we go and adjusting
our approaches.

In case it's valuable to you, I'd like to offer you a free pass to a virtual
conference we're holding, at hacksummit.org. This event has some of the best
programmers in the world educating you, while raising money for coding
charities. You can use the code ZACH to get through registration without any
hassle.

I'm happy to chat further over email about any concerns you may have at
ed@hackhands.com.

~~~
sgk284
A guy complained about you spamming him and then you spam him on HN to promote
your conference? You _really_ don't understand your demographic.

~~~
Tehnix
While it was semi-promotional, they offered him it as a sort of compensation.
Should a company not be allowed to give out their products for free for
compensation?

~~~
JadeNB
> While it was semi-promotional, they offered him it as a sort of
> compensation. Should a company not be allowed to give out their products for
> free for compensation?

Of course they should be able to do so, but chasing someone down who has
(publicly, implicitly) expressed a desire no longer to be contacted, and for
whatever reason making the contact in a forum in which it does not belong
("sorry if it was unwelcome" arguably belongs here; "how can we make it up to
you?" belongs, if at all, in private communication), it seems to me is an
unsavoury tactic.

